# Pinakikiramdaman



## apsicle

Hi everyone! Can someone help me translate this sentence in English please. Thanks for you help. 

_*Kanina ko pa siya pinakikiramdaman kung sasama ba siya sa atin or hindi. *_

Maraming Salamat!


----------



## rockjon

This is my attempt. Keep in mind I'm not a native Tagalog speaker.
Kanina ko pa siya pinakikiramdaman kung sasama ba siya sa atin or hindi. 
A while ago I was trying to feel if she will come along with us or not.


----------



## apsicle

*rockjon* that was a big help. You gave me a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## rockjon

I also thought your sentence could translate into "I was already thinking earlier if she would come along with us or not." Most of the ramdam and damdam forms typically are associated with feel or feelings so I wasn't too sure if it captures what you mean to say since think is usually expressed with "isip."


----------



## apsicle

*"I was already thinking earlier if she would come along with us or not."* 

Thank you bigtime!


----------



## apsicle

rockjon said:


> I also thought your sentence could translate into "*I was already thinking earlier if she would come along with us or not*." Most of the ramdam and damdam forms typically are associated with feel or feelings so I wasn't too sure if it captures what you mean to say since think is usually expressed with "isip."


 


A lot of words are playing in my mind, you just made my day! Hehe.
Thank You!


----------



## Rhime

"Pinakikiramdaman" is trying to guess at something by observing the mood, actions, or words. It's a Filipino concept, I guess--we "feel" for things more than we "think".


----------



## apsicle

Rhime said:


> "Pinakikiramdaman" is trying to guess at something by observing the mood, actions, or words. It's a Filipino concept, I guess--we "feel" for things more than we "think".


 
That is exactly right, Rhime.


----------

